# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Drawback : Permite obtener devolucion de parte del valor fob en las exportaciones

## Jorge Pumasunco

REGIMEN_DRAWBACK IATA jorge.ppt
Buenas noches:
adjunto al presente alcanzo un archivo sobre el DRAWBACK que es un procedimiento aduanero que permite al exportador obtener una devolución del 8% del producto exportado, espero les sean de mucha utilidad.
Saludos
CPC Jorge Pumasunco H. jpumasunco@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: MEF afirma que solo evalúa modificar drawback para agilizar su devolución Artículo: TLC con Unión Europea permite desgravación inmediata para el 99.3% de exportaciones peruanas Artículo: MEF acelera de diez a cinco días hábiles devolución de drawback a exportadores no tradicionales Monto de devolución de drawback a exportadores se incrementó en 49% en primeros siete meses Monto de devolución de drawback a exportadores se incrementó en 49% en primeros siete meses

----------

burnesj

----------

